# Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?



## Marc S. (12. April 2016)

Guten Tag,

gibt es im Saarland einen Touristenfischereischein habe im Netz jetzt nichts gefunden aber evtl. hat ein Gewässerwart eine Info hierzu. Soviel ich weiß hat es den mal im Saarland geben bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es immer noch so ist? Geht jetzt nicht um mich ich habe ein Jahresfischereischein.


----------



## Zettifriend (12. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*

Komme aus der Ecke- habe noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*

Für Ausländer meines Wissens kein Problem, für Deutsche gibts aber meines Wissens keine mit SH oder MeckPomm vergleichbare Lösung mit Tourisschein.

Du solltest hier mal nachfragen:
http://www.bfv-trier.de/

Ich weiss, dass Herr Reichert sich da auskennt..


----------



## Marc S. (12. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*



> Für Ausländer meines Wissens kein Problem, für Deutsche gibts aber  meines Wissens keine mit SH oder MeckPomm vergleichbare Lösung mit  Tourisschein.


Habe Berichte im Netz gefunden die sind schon älter in den neuen finde ich nichts mehr davon.



> Du solltest hier mal nachfragen:
> http://www.bfv-trier.de/


Müsste ich mal probieren nur wäre das Rheinland Pfalz evtl. könnte er aber auch was zum Saarland sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*

Fehler von mir - SORRY!!!!

Weil das an der Mosel war,...

FALSCH..

Brauchste nicht nachfragen.
SORRY

MEIN Fehler..
MEA CULPA!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*

Die müsstens aber wissen:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/


----------



## Bewu1982 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*

Eine Lösung wäre ein Stück Mosel, der Grenzgewässerabschnitt.
Da könnte man in Perl auf dem Amt nachfragen.

Da dieser Abschnitt von Deutschland, Frankreich und Luxembourg verwaltet wird, braucht man da glaube ich keinen deutschen Fischereischein, da alle 3 Länder eine Einigung haben.

Perl: Gemeindeverwaltung Perl, Tel.: 0 68 67-6 60


----------



## Bewu1982 (13. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die müsstens aber wissen:
> http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/



Da glaub ich noch nicht so wirklich dran ;-)

Kompetenz sieht anders aus, leider...|supergri


----------



## Marc S. (13. April 2016)

*AW: Touristenfischereischein Saarland ?*



> Die müsstens aber wissen:
> http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/



Habe jetzt mal ein Mail geschrieben am Fischereiverband Saar.


----------

